# Biscuter



## irene.acler

Alguien sabe cómo se podría traducir *biscuter *en italiano?
http://images.google.it/images?svnum=10&um=1&hl=it&rlz=1T4SKPB_itIT215IT215&q=biscúter


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ma cos'e questa parola, ... dove l'hai trovata?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que una biscuter es una moto, pero no sé si se trata de una marca antigua o un tipo de modelo más general.
En cualquier caso es un nombre que se usaba más bien en los años sesenta/setenta.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente si se trata de una marca no puedo pensar que exista una traducción en italiano!


----------



## Neuromante

Le pregunté a mis padres, que comí hoy con ellos, y me confirmaron que es una moto. Pero no sé si es una Vespa o un modelo popular pero español


----------



## Neuromante

Como mis padres no son de fiar, acabo de consultar Google y encontré ésto que recorto para no extenderme:

*Biscúter*: 1953-1959. Su nombre significa más o menos "moto scooter doble". Aparecía en nuestro país con la carrocería de acero inoxidable, motor monocilíndrico de dos tiempos y 197 cc. Hubo dos versiones comerciales y un cupé. A pesar de las 10000 unidades fabricadas, el _Biscúter _y los otros microcoches desaparecieron pronto...

Así que mi post anterior queda invalidado  Se trata de una marca comercial por lo que no creo que en italiano haya una palabra para llamarlo.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, me he dado cuenta de que, siendo una marca, resultaría un poco difícil traducirla en italiano.
Por cierto, he encontrado esta palabra con y sin tilde (biscúter y biscuter). Cuál es la forma correcta?


----------



## Neuromante

El otro día leí que las palabras de origen extranjero en un primer momento no llevan tilde.
Viniendo la palabra de "Scooter", que no lleva, pero siendo en realidad una palabra artificial y compursta, me imagino que no habrá mucho consenso. Yo lo pondría.


----------



## Angel.Aura

irene.acler said:


> Efectivamente, me he dado cuenta de que, siendo una marca, resultaría un poco difícil traducirla en italiano.
> Por cierto, he encontrado esta palabra con y sin tilde (biscúter y biscuter). Cuál es la forma correcta?



Yo he encontrado la palabra sin tilde leyendo los libros de Montalban, los con Pepe Carvalho, en los que Biscuter es el ayudante de Carvalho mismo.


----------



## replicante

Biscúter y biscooter.

*6. *Acentuación de palabras extranjeras
*6.1. Palabras extranjeras no adaptadas. *Los extranjerismos que conservan su grafía original y no han sido adaptados (razón por la cual se deben escribir en cursiva, en los textos impresos, o entre comillas, en la escritura manual), así como los nombres propios originarios de otras lenguas (que se escriben en redonda), no deben llevar ningún acento que no tengan en su idioma de procedencia, es decir, no se someten a las reglas de acentuación del español: _disc-jockey, catering,_ _gourmet, Wellington,_ _Mompou, Düsseldorf._
*6.2. Palabras extranjeras adaptadas. *Las palabras de origen extranjero ya incorporadas al español o adaptadas completamente a su pronunciación y escritura, incluidos los nombres propios, deben someterse a las reglas de acentuación de nuestro idioma: _béisbol, _del ingl. _baseball;_ _bidé,_ del fr. _bidet; Milán,_ del it. _Milano; Icíar, _del eusk. _Itziar. _Las transcripciones de palabras procedentes de lenguas que utilizan alfabetos no latinos, incluidos los nombres propios, se consideran adaptaciones y deben seguir, por tanto, las reglas de acentuación: _glásnost,_ _Tolstói, Taiwán_.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

irene stai parlando di "scooter"


----------



## irene.acler

No, José, estoy hablando de esto.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Non devi tradurre, ... se vuoi puoi dire, ... 
coche/automóvil, ... modelo X ...


----------



## irene.acler

En efecto me he dado cuenta de que no puedo traducir una marca!


----------

